# Is iceburg lettuce constipating?



## Joanne (Feb 3, 2000)

I have been IBS C for about 40 years and it seems that it is getting worse as I get older. I used to eat salads with iceburg lettuce but someone told me that that could cause me problems.Anyone have a problem with this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Foods generally don't create constipation, but they may not have enough fiber to promote stools with good consistency and volume.Of the lettuces Iceberg lettuce has almost no fiber.By itself it might not be a problem, but if you fill up on it and don't get enough fiber from other foods it can be a problem.K.


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

Iceberg Lettuce has barely any nutritional value, it's pretty much like eating water, so I doubt it would cause constipation, but it wouldn't help it either. I would switch to Romaine Lettuce which is more nutritious and actually has a little bit of fiber!


----------

